# Recovery Plan For The Northwest Atlantic Loggerhead Sea Turtle Revised



## News Bot (Jan 17, 2009)

*Published:* 16-Jan-09 03:00 PM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

A revised recovery plan for the Northwest Atlantic population of the loggerhead sea turtle (Caretta caretta) has been issued by NOAA. The species is listed globally as threatened under the U.S. Endangered Species Act.

*Read More...*


----------

